# The Dow Is Exactly Where It Was A Year Ago



## g5000

January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter








Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!



.


----------



## Jitss617

Wow tds


----------



## g5000

Jitss617 said:


> Wow tds


Live by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit, die by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit.


----------



## pismoe

you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!


----------



## pismoe

grown man only needs about 2000 calories a day to live and be healthy and kinda comfortable G5000 .


----------



## g5000

June 4, 2018: 24,813.69







May 31, 2019: 24,815.04

]


----------



## g5000

pismoe said:


> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!


Tell that to your 401k account.

Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   i have 70 years of not worrying about them .  Same for my DAD that had RailRoad retirement and some savings  G5000 .


----------



## Hugo Furst

So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?


----------



## Crepitus

g5000 said:


> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dow has been essentially flat for about 18 months.


----------



## Wyatt earp

WillHaftawaite said:


> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?




It's so weird he didn't even bother to think of that before he posted it, guess he was counting on we wouldn't remember the doom and gloom predictions of the left last year.


.


----------



## Dekster

g5000 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...
Click to expand...


My 401K took a beating in 2018, but it went crazy the year before in a good way and is up so far on the year last time I checked.  It was up 42% in 2017; down 17% in 2018; and was up I think 4% a few weeks back on the year.   I move my funds around about 2 to 3 times a year so I don't follow it to closely until then


----------



## g5000

WillHaftawaite said:


> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?


No one predicted it would drop through the floor.

But plenty of lickspittles, and Trump himself, predicted trade wars are easy to win!


----------



## g5000

SassyIrishLass in 2015:



> ↑
> Dow -263.....as expected


----------



## g5000

Every one of you knows in  your heart what you'd be saying if it was Obama.

You remember damned well what you DID say.


----------



## I c h i g o

U.S. stocks gained 21% for the first two years of the Trump administration. That translates to a 10% annual return, which is 0.5 percentage points above the long-run average. By comparison, U.S. stocks gained 71.2% in the first two years of the Obama administration, and the 30.8% annualized return bested the historical average by 21.3 percentage points.







U.S. stocks gained 21% in the first two years of the Trump administration. That bested international stocks by 9.2% or 4.5 percentage points annually, more than the 2.2% historical average. By comparison, under Obama, U.S. stocks underperformed international stocks by 8.3% or 4.2 percentage points annually.





While international stocks outperformed the U.S. in the first year of Trump’s presidency, international stocks declined far more than U.S. stocks in his second year, perhaps because of the strong dollar and fears of Brexit chaos. Clearly, U.S. stocks are besting international stocks by more than the historical average and by far more than they did the first two years of the Obama administration.


----------



## Wyatt earp

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> No one predicted it would drop through the floor.
> 
> But plenty of lickspittles, and Trump himself, predicted trade wars are easy to win!
Click to expand...



Seriously, you think we can't search for it?


The economy under Trump


One of many



*imH52Gold Member*
↑
So, we don't even know any details about his economic plans, yet there are "experts" who already analyzing how it doesn't work. WTF?
Did you read it? Yes, he is putting out some scary details and the experts are analyzing them, as they should. He would be a disaster for the country. But since he has no chance of winning, then that won't happen


----------



## g5000

Karma's a BITCH!


----------



## The Purge

When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> OP right after the KING you are next!


]


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months....



Which translates to a much lower rise in percentage than Obama.




The Purge said:


> Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!


Trump's tariffs have resulted in nearly doubling our trade deficit with China, and a record trade deficit with Mexico.  Along with a completely flat stock market, you delusional fool.

Trump was elected on third base and the fat fuck is trying to steal second!


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP right after the KING you are next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
Click to expand...

And what has that got to do with the Surrender Monkey sucks?


----------



## Wyatt earp

g5000 said:


> Every one of you knows in  your heart what you'd be saying if it was Obama.
> 
> You remember damned well what you DID say.







So in your world we don't have a search button and no one predicted Trump's economy would crash but you can't link us what you think we said?



Lol, I see your smoking some real good shit tonight


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which translates to a much lower rise in percentage than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's tariffs have resulted in nearly doubling our trade deficit with China, and a record trade deficit with Mexico.  Along with a completely flat stock market, you delusional fool.
> 
> Trump was elected on third base and the fat fuck is trying to steal second!
Click to expand...

Obama came off the DemonRAT CAUSED HOUSING BUBBLE COLLAPSE and he got to that point after 8 years....NEXT!


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...


2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.

2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.

Pathetic.

NEXT!


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which translates to a much lower rise in percentage than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's tariffs have resulted in nearly doubling our trade deficit with China, and a record trade deficit with Mexico.  Along with a completely flat stock market, you delusional fool.
> 
> Trump was elected on third base and the fat fuck is trying to steal second!
Click to expand...

Another lying lefty guess You know better than Forbs

The China Trade Deficit Is Now In Retreat

Mar 28, 2019 · Despite last year's blockbuster trade deficit with China, the gap between the world's No. 1 and No. 2 economies is shrinking ... ever ..

But the Surrender Monkey LOST his magic wand!!!@


----------



## Wyatt earp

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
Click to expand...



Say it after me..




quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
/ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
_noun_
FINANCE

the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
Click to expand...

Yes coming off the WORST DemonRAT caused housing bubble EVER....Andy Cuomo even admitted it!


----------



## g5000

bear513 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
Click to expand...

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.  

Priceless.


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes coming off the WORST DemonRAT caused housing bubble EVER....Andy Cuomo even admitted it!
Click to expand...

If you think only the Democrats are to blame for the crash, you are far  dumber than I thought.


----------



## g5000

Sorry, rubes. The Dow is flat and our trade deficit has skyrocketed, thanks to Trump's idiotic trade war.

No straw men, red herrings, tu quoques will change that fact.  You can blow all the smoke you like, but your desperation is pretty evident.


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
Click to expand...

Unemployment .....Bidens 3 letter words J O B S .... AND just what this country needed a man that knew how to get us going again instead of a monkey!


----------



## Leo123

The OP is an ineffective Bot.


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes coming off the WORST DemonRAT caused housing bubble EVER....Andy Cuomo even admitted it!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think only the Democrats are to blame for the crash, you are far  dumber than I thought.
Click to expand...

Hell asswipe ANDY even told us so....but dont worry we can laugh at your ignorance!


----------



## Wyatt earp

g5000 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
Click to expand...



Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?


God damn your a moron.


.


----------



## Pogo

The Purge said:


> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!



Sure ain't hard to tell around here who's invested and who's parroting what they're told to parrot.


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> Sorry, rubes. The Dow is flat and our trade deficit has skyrocketed, thanks to Trump's idiotic trade war.
> 
> No straw men, red herrings, tu quoques will change that fact.  You can blow all the smoke you like, but your desperation is pretty evident.


Ising our economic might to further our future is on the right track has this red headed fool  just going mad!...ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird he didn't even bother to think of that before he posted it, guess he was counting on we wouldn't remember the doom and gloom predictions of the left last year.
Click to expand...


I don't remember that either.
Personally what I said was that I restructured my investments as I knew Orange Mood Swing would bring volatility.  And he has.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?
> 
> 
> God damn your a moron.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Tell Jerome Powell to do it again and let's see what it would do today..


You stupid


----------



## The Purge

Pogo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell around here who's invested and who's parroting what they're told to parrot.
Click to expand...

Well hello Polly!!!....another economic rodent for the party of INFANTICIDE shows up


----------



## Pogo

The Purge said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell around here who's invested and who's parroting what they're told to parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hello Polly!!!....another economic rodent for the party of INFANTICIDE shows up
Click to expand...


Sure ain't hard to tell who's on cheap hallucinogens either.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Pogo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird he didn't even bother to think of that before he posted it, guess he was counting on we wouldn't remember the doom and gloom predictions of the left last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember that either.
> Personally what I said was that I restructured my investments as I knew Orange Mood Swing would bring volatility.  And he has.
Click to expand...



I posted a link in this thread, do you want more?


----------



## The Purge

Pogo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell around here who's invested and who's parroting what they're told to parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hello Polly!!!....another economic rodent for the party of INFANTICIDE shows up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell who's on cheap hallucinogens either.
Click to expand...

Or a cheap crack high from the hood!


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird he didn't even bother to think of that before he posted it, guess he was counting on we wouldn't remember the doom and gloom predictions of the left last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember that either.
> Personally what I said was that I restructured my investments as I knew Orange Mood Swing would bring volatility.  And he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link in this thread, do you want more?
Click to expand...


You posted a link to --------- what?


----------



## Pogo

The Purge said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell around here who's invested and who's parroting what they're told to parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hello Polly!!!....another economic rodent for the party of INFANTICIDE shows up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell who's on cheap hallucinogens either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a cheap crack high from the hood!
Click to expand...


Yeah same thing.  Sorry if I made your lubricant sound exalted.


----------



## The Purge

Pogo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell around here who's invested and who's parroting what they're told to parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hello Polly!!!....another economic rodent for the party of INFANTICIDE shows up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure ain't hard to tell who's on cheap hallucinogens either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a cheap crack high from the hood!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah same thing.  Sorry if I made your lubricant sound exalted.
Click to expand...

Then you should swallow like your Surrender Monkey does...might clear out the dust in your skull.


----------



## The Purge

Oh my...

Economist Gary Shilling: Trump Will Win Trade War



5 days ago · Economist Gary Shilling predicts that not only will President Donald Trump win the seemingly endless trade war with China, but in the long run ..


----------



## g5000

bear513 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?
Click to expand...


Hey dumbshit. What do you think Trump's TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICITS are doing, if not attempting to artificially juice the GDP, retard.

Do you understand ANYTHING about economics?  Obviously not.





bear513 said:


> God damn your a moron.
> 
> 
> .



you're, not your.

Irony!  


NEXT!


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Economist Gary Shilling: Trump Will Win Trade War
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days ago · Economist Gary Shilling predicts that not only will President Donald Trump win the seemingly endless trade war with China, but in the long run ..


Newsmax.  Holy shit.


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit. What do you think Trump's TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICITS are doing, if not juicing the GDP, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn your a moron.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're, not your.
> 
> Irony!
> 
> 
> NEXT!
Click to expand...

Seems even BLOOMBERG BELIEVES ZWE ARE WINNING...BUT KEEP SUCKING YOULL GET YOUR JUST REWARDS!

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...
> 
> Economist Gary Shilling: Trump Will Win Trade War
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days ago · Economist Gary Shilling predicts that not only will President Donald Trump win the seemingly endless trade war with China, but in the long run ..
> 
> 
> 
> Newsmax.  Holy shit.
Click to expand...

You CNN, NY SLIMES....ROTFLMFAO!!! FAKE NEWS!


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Obama's presidency, the Dow rose 54 percent.
> 
> 2 years, 5 months into Trump's, the Dow has risen 25 percent.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit. What do you think Trump's TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICITS are doing, if not juicing the GDP, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn your a moron.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're, not your.
> 
> Irony!
> 
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems even BLOOMBERG BELIEVES ZWE ARE WINNING...BUT KEEP SUCKING YOULL GET YOUR JUST REWARDS!
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
Click to expand...

The trade deficit has exploded.  Even Bloomberg's chart shows that, dumbass.







The CPI is higher, consumer confidence is down, slowing economic growth, falling foreign investment...did you even read your own link, idiot?


----------



## g5000

Our trade deficits are skyrocketing. Our trade deficit with China is at the highest in history. Our trade deficit with Mexico is also exploding.

Our federal deficit has gone nuclear, rising 77 percent higher than last year!

Federal spending is at record highs, and the fake tax cut has reduced federal revenues.


President Hillary Clinton is an unmitigated disaster.


Oh wait...


U.S. trade gap with China reaches all-time high under Trump

Mexico can thank the US for its record-high trade surplus

Mexico sure is paying for TH3 WALLE, eh?



U.S. Trade Gap Surged to $621 Billion in 2018, Highest in Decade


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say it after me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quan·ti·ta·tive eas·ing
> /ˌkwän(t)əˌtādiv ˈēziNG/
> _noun_
> FINANCE
> 
> the introduction of new money into the money supply by a central bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit. What do you think Trump's TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICITS are doing, if not juicing the GDP, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn your a moron.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're, not your.
> 
> Irony!
> 
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems even BLOOMBERG BELIEVES ZWE ARE WINNING...BUT KEEP SUCKING YOULL GET YOUR JUST REWARDS!
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trade deficit has exploded.  Even Bloomberg's chart shows that, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPI is higher, consumer confidence is down, slowing economic growth, falling foreign investment...did you even read your own link, idiot?
Click to expand...

All in the name of EQUALITY ...NEED ME TO POST OUR WINNING CHARTS FROM BLOOMBERG....ROTFLMFAO


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> Our trade deficits are skyrocketing. Our trade deficit with China is at the highest in history. Our trade deficit with Mexico is also exploding.
> 
> Our federal deficit has gone nuclear, rising 77 percent higher than last year!
> 
> Federal spending is at record highs, and the fake tax cut has reduced federal revenues.
> 
> 
> President Hillary Clinton is an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> 
> U.S. trade gap with China reaches all-time high under Trump
> 
> Mexico can thank the US for its record-high trade surplus
> 
> Mexico sure is paying for TH3 WALLE, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Trade Gap Surged to $621 Billion in 2018, Highest in Decade


Tariffs don't start with Mexico until June 10 at 5% and will go up to 25% as long as Mexico let's undocumented DemonRAT voters invade our country....Damn Avocados  in Kalipornia are going to get expensive....ROTFLMFAO


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> You tards are actually trying to claim it was easier to pull the economy out of a fucking nose dive than being elected on third base.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit. What do you think Trump's TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICITS are doing, if not juicing the GDP, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn your a moron.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're, not your.
> 
> Irony!
> 
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems even BLOOMBERG BELIEVES ZWE ARE WINNING...BUT KEEP SUCKING YOULL GET YOUR JUST REWARDS!
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trade deficit has exploded.  Even Bloomberg's chart shows that, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPI is higher, consumer confidence is down, slowing economic growth, falling foreign investment...did you even read your own link, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All in the name of EQUALITY ...NEED ME TO POST OUR WINNING CHARTS FROM BLOOMBERG....ROTFLMFAO
Click to expand...

A record high trade deficit with China.  An exploding trade deficit with Mexico.  Record federal spending.  Skyrocketing deficits in a failed attempt to juice the GDP.  A $22 trillion debt and rising.  Decreased federal revenues. 

Trump's prediction has come true.  I am tired of winning.


----------



## g5000

Q: What has Trump achieved that no one else could have achieved?

A: Nothing.


----------



## Wyatt earp

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the feds pumps in billions a month and you want to claim it was something Obama did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit. What do you think Trump's TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICITS are doing, if not juicing the GDP, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn your a moron.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're, not your.
> 
> Irony!
> 
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems even BLOOMBERG BELIEVES ZWE ARE WINNING...BUT KEEP SUCKING YOULL GET YOUR JUST REWARDS!
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trade deficit has exploded.  Even Bloomberg's chart shows that, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPI is higher, consumer confidence is down, slowing economic growth, falling foreign investment...did you even read your own link, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All in the name of EQUALITY ...NEED ME TO POST OUR WINNING CHARTS FROM BLOOMBERG....ROTFLMFAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A record high trade deficit with China.  An exploding trade deficit with Mexico.  Record federal spending.  Skyrocketing deficits in a failed attempt to juice the GDP.  A $22 trillion debt and rising.  Decreased federal revenues.
> 
> Trump's prediction has come true.  I am tired of winning.
Click to expand...



No you are tired of bullshitting


Obama the anti bussiness president had Michael Jordan on his side (Janet) pumping billions a month into the economy and you have the nerve to complain about Trump who goes it alone?


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> Q: What has Trump achieved that no one else could have achieved?
> 
> A: Nothing.


Unemployment....you dumb shit!???


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird he didn't even bother to think of that before he posted it, guess he was counting on we wouldn't remember the doom and gloom predictions of the left last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember that either.
> Personally what I said was that I restructured my investments as I knew Orange Mood Swing would bring volatility.  And he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link in this thread, do you want more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a link to --------- what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you read?
> 
> 
> 
> You sure talk about Trump a lot you maxed out USMB search engine at 17 pages..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offline
> *PogoDiamond Member*
> >> The barrage of crude suggestions about me — “ignorant, alcoholic and token black on Fox that needs to go,” — was interspersed with cheerleading: “Trump Will Win,” “TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP…” and “Juan, you are a piece of … just wait till TRUMP wins by landslide.”
> 
> But there was one serious line of criticism of my journalism in the anonymous text messages. The Trump supporters took my email to Podesta as proof that I am a “liberal stooge,” who is guilty of “continued deceit.”
> 
> “Now we know you are as corrupt as all the rest,” one Trump-backer wrote.
> 
> Another concluded: “You are a sell-out, Criminal Clinton-crony.” A more poetic version read: “How’s it feel being in Podesta’s pocket? Dark in there? If journalists have to kiss ass to get in, that’s ridiculous. In three weeks we will see that those polls were cooked.”
> 
> And one nasty note screamed: “Hey, you little bitch, I’m so glad we found out today you are paid for by Hillary and now I will never listen to you again.”
> 
> The note to Podesta that led people to this condemnation of how I practice journalism was pretty straightforward.
> 
> It came after we had a brief talk at an April 2015 political event in Washington. He was heading out of town to look at organizing efforts in a few states and would be back in ten days.
> 
> My note read: “Love to have a chance to speak with you when you get back from your travels.” I gave him the cell number and asked that we set a date. I wanted to talk to the chairman of a leading candidate’s political operation at the beginning of the campaign. That was all.
> 
> At that point I was similarly talking with the people running Jeb Bush’s effort on the Republican side and having lunch with Ed Rollins, who later became head of the Great America super-PAC, a pro-Trump group. I was also guilty of sitting down with other Washington journalists to talk with Ben Carson, Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio. I went to Nevada to attend a Bernie Sandersrally and briefly chat with him.
> 
> To me, this is the business of journalism: putting in the time to work the phones, develop ties to people — also known as ‘sources’ — at the heart of politics to better inform readers and viewers about the gears moving to drive daily headlines.
> 
> But to my Trump critics, the note to Podesta is evidence that this journalist has a hidden political agenda — pumping up Clinton’s candidacy. <<
> What started all this: WikiLeaks had published a simple e-mail from Williams to Podesta requesting interview time, leaving his (Williams) phone number. Apparently any actual journalism reporting on candidates for President of the United States is strictly verboten unless it's the candidate of which the fascisti "approve".
> 
> Story here.
> 
> Also appearing in the encyclopedia next to the question "what is meant by the phrase 'I love the poorly educated
Click to expand...


That's not my post, nor is it my link.  Nor is it my article.
Whatever it is is a bunch of shit I never even posted about.

Now you're getting reported.


----------



## The Purge

Pogo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird he didn't even bother to think of that before he posted it, guess he was counting on we wouldn't remember the doom and gloom predictions of the left last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember that either.
> Personally what I said was that I restructured my investments as I knew Orange Mood Swing would bring volatility.  And he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link in this thread, do you want more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a link to --------- what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you read?
> 
> 
> 
> You sure talk about Trump a lot you maxed out USMB search engine at 17 pages..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offline
> *PogoDiamond Member*
> >> The barrage of crude suggestions about me — “ignorant, alcoholic and token black on Fox that needs to go,” — was interspersed with cheerleading: “Trump Will Win,” “TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP…” and “Juan, you are a piece of … just wait till TRUMP wins by landslide.”
> 
> But there was one serious line of criticism of my journalism in the anonymous text messages. The Trump supporters took my email to Podesta as proof that I am a “liberal stooge,” who is guilty of “continued deceit.”
> 
> “Now we know you are as corrupt as all the rest,” one Trump-backer wrote.
> 
> Another concluded: “You are a sell-out, Criminal Clinton-crony.” A more poetic version read: “How’s it feel being in Podesta’s pocket? Dark in there? If journalists have to kiss ass to get in, that’s ridiculous. In three weeks we will see that those polls were cooked.”
> 
> And one nasty note screamed: “Hey, you little bitch, I’m so glad we found out today you are paid for by Hillary and now I will never listen to you again.”
> 
> The note to Podesta that led people to this condemnation of how I practice journalism was pretty straightforward.
> 
> It came after we had a brief talk at an April 2015 political event in Washington. He was heading out of town to look at organizing efforts in a few states and would be back in ten days.
> 
> My note read: “Love to have a chance to speak with you when you get back from your travels.” I gave him the cell number and asked that we set a date. I wanted to talk to the chairman of a leading candidate’s political operation at the beginning of the campaign. That was all.
> 
> At that point I was similarly talking with the people running Jeb Bush’s effort on the Republican side and having lunch with Ed Rollins, who later became head of the Great America super-PAC, a pro-Trump group. I was also guilty of sitting down with other Washington journalists to talk with Ben Carson, Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio. I went to Nevada to attend a Bernie Sandersrally and briefly chat with him.
> 
> To me, this is the business of journalism: putting in the time to work the phones, develop ties to people — also known as ‘sources’ — at the heart of politics to better inform readers and viewers about the gears moving to drive daily headlines.
> 
> But to my Trump critics, the note to Podesta is evidence that this journalist has a hidden political agenda — pumping up Clinton’s candidacy. <<
> What started all this: WikiLeaks had published a simple e-mail from Williams to Podesta requesting interview time, leaving his (Williams) phone number. Apparently any actual journalism reporting on candidates for President of the United States is strictly verboten unless it's the candidate of which the fascisti "approve".
> 
> Story here.
> 
> Also appearing in the encyclopedia next to the question "what is meant by the phrase 'I love the poorly educated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not my post, nor is it my link.
> 
> Now you're getting reported.
Click to expand...

Aw the CHILD IS UPSET!...Grow a pair


----------



## Pogo

The Purge said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember that either.
> Personally what I said was that I restructured my investments as I knew Orange Mood Swing would bring volatility.  And he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link in this thread, do you want more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted a link to --------- what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you read?
> 
> 
> 
> You sure talk about Trump a lot you maxed out USMB search engine at 17 pages..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offline
> *PogoDiamond Member*
> >> The barrage of crude suggestions about me — “ignorant, alcoholic and token black on Fox that needs to go,” — was interspersed with cheerleading: “Trump Will Win,” “TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP…” and “Juan, you are a piece of … just wait till TRUMP wins by landslide.”
> 
> But there was one serious line of criticism of my journalism in the anonymous text messages. The Trump supporters took my email to Podesta as proof that I am a “liberal stooge,” who is guilty of “continued deceit.”
> 
> “Now we know you are as corrupt as all the rest,” one Trump-backer wrote.
> 
> Another concluded: “You are a sell-out, Criminal Clinton-crony.” A more poetic version read: “How’s it feel being in Podesta’s pocket? Dark in there? If journalists have to kiss ass to get in, that’s ridiculous. In three weeks we will see that those polls were cooked.”
> 
> And one nasty note screamed: “Hey, you little bitch, I’m so glad we found out today you are paid for by Hillary and now I will never listen to you again.”
> 
> The note to Podesta that led people to this condemnation of how I practice journalism was pretty straightforward.
> 
> It came after we had a brief talk at an April 2015 political event in Washington. He was heading out of town to look at organizing efforts in a few states and would be back in ten days.
> 
> My note read: “Love to have a chance to speak with you when you get back from your travels.” I gave him the cell number and asked that we set a date. I wanted to talk to the chairman of a leading candidate’s political operation at the beginning of the campaign. That was all.
> 
> At that point I was similarly talking with the people running Jeb Bush’s effort on the Republican side and having lunch with Ed Rollins, who later became head of the Great America super-PAC, a pro-Trump group. I was also guilty of sitting down with other Washington journalists to talk with Ben Carson, Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio. I went to Nevada to attend a Bernie Sandersrally and briefly chat with him.
> 
> To me, this is the business of journalism: putting in the time to work the phones, develop ties to people — also known as ‘sources’ — at the heart of politics to better inform readers and viewers about the gears moving to drive daily headlines.
> 
> But to my Trump critics, the note to Podesta is evidence that this journalist has a hidden political agenda — pumping up Clinton’s candidacy. <<
> What started all this: WikiLeaks had published a simple e-mail from Williams to Podesta requesting interview time, leaving his (Williams) phone number. Apparently any actual journalism reporting on candidates for President of the United States is strictly verboten unless it's the candidate of which the fascisti "approve".
> 
> Story here.
> 
> Also appearing in the encyclopedia next to the question "what is meant by the phrase 'I love the poorly educated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not my post, nor is it my link.
> 
> Now you're getting reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw the CHILD IS UPSET!...Grow a pair
Click to expand...


Ah, so you think counterfeit posts are OK too.

Why am I not surprised.

Rank dishonesty and Rumpbots.  Symbiotic relationship.


----------



## The Purge

Pogo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link in this thread, do you want more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a link to --------- what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you read?
> 
> 
> 
> You sure talk about Trump a lot you maxed out USMB search engine at 17 pages..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offline
> *PogoDiamond Member*
> >> The barrage of crude suggestions about me — “ignorant, alcoholic and token black on Fox that needs to go,” — was interspersed with cheerleading: “Trump Will Win,” “TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP…” and “Juan, you are a piece of … just wait till TRUMP wins by landslide.”
> 
> But there was one serious line of criticism of my journalism in the anonymous text messages. The Trump supporters took my email to Podesta as proof that I am a “liberal stooge,” who is guilty of “continued deceit.”
> 
> “Now we know you are as corrupt as all the rest,” one Trump-backer wrote.
> 
> Another concluded: “You are a sell-out, Criminal Clinton-crony.” A more poetic version read: “How’s it feel being in Podesta’s pocket? Dark in there? If journalists have to kiss ass to get in, that’s ridiculous. In three weeks we will see that those polls were cooked.”
> 
> And one nasty note screamed: “Hey, you little bitch, I’m so glad we found out today you are paid for by Hillary and now I will never listen to you again.”
> 
> The note to Podesta that led people to this condemnation of how I practice journalism was pretty straightforward.
> 
> It came after we had a brief talk at an April 2015 political event in Washington. He was heading out of town to look at organizing efforts in a few states and would be back in ten days.
> 
> My note read: “Love to have a chance to speak with you when you get back from your travels.” I gave him the cell number and asked that we set a date. I wanted to talk to the chairman of a leading candidate’s political operation at the beginning of the campaign. That was all.
> 
> At that point I was similarly talking with the people running Jeb Bush’s effort on the Republican side and having lunch with Ed Rollins, who later became head of the Great America super-PAC, a pro-Trump group. I was also guilty of sitting down with other Washington journalists to talk with Ben Carson, Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio. I went to Nevada to attend a Bernie Sandersrally and briefly chat with him.
> 
> To me, this is the business of journalism: putting in the time to work the phones, develop ties to people — also known as ‘sources’ — at the heart of politics to better inform readers and viewers about the gears moving to drive daily headlines.
> 
> But to my Trump critics, the note to Podesta is evidence that this journalist has a hidden political agenda — pumping up Clinton’s candidacy. <<
> What started all this: WikiLeaks had published a simple e-mail from Williams to Podesta requesting interview time, leaving his (Williams) phone number. Apparently any actual journalism reporting on candidates for President of the United States is strictly verboten unless it's the candidate of which the fascisti "approve".
> 
> Story here.
> 
> Also appearing in the encyclopedia next to the question "what is meant by the phrase 'I love the poorly educated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not my post, nor is it my link.
> 
> Now you're getting reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw the CHILD IS UPSET!...Grow a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you think counterfeit posts are OK too.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
Click to expand...

It is a billsjit forum....grow a pair or go to the underwater basket weaving forum!


----------



## Meathead

g5000 said:


> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .


So the impending crash called by leftest sages has not transpired. There's a shock.


----------



## Issa

Jitss617 said:


> Wow tds


It is called reality !!!


----------



## MaryAnne11

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which translates to a much lower rise in percentage than Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's tariffs have resulted in nearly doubling our trade deficit with China, and a record trade deficit with Mexico.  Along with a completely flat stock market, you delusional fool.
> 
> Trump was elected on third base and the fat fuck is trying to steal second!
Click to expand...

Ask them what the DOW was when President Obama took office! And, the unemployment rate?

That should be a winner.


----------



## Weatherman2020

g5000 said:


> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .


I drink your tears of anguish like a fine wine.


----------



## kyzr

OMG, Trump is trying to fix the mess left by 8-years of mis-management, and the dems just don't get it.  
Here are a few of the leftover messes Trump needed to deal with:
1. Syria & ISIS
2. NK nukes and ICBMs
3. China's global ambitions and unfair trade practices (even Schumer & Pelosi cheer Trump on for handling China)
4. Bad trade deals all around the world (they tariff us, we don't tariff them)
5. NATO countries taking advantage of the US
6. The healthcare mess (high premiums and deductibles)
7. The immigration mess (invasion from the south)
8. Corporations moving overseas due to high taxes
9. An underfunded US military
10. Over-regulated industries, such as energy & pipelines
11. Unfunded infrastructure needs
12. Iranian nuclear ambitions


----------



## SSGT Bags

g5000 said:


> June 4, 2018: 24,813.69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 31, 2019: 24,815.04
> 
> ]


You, sir are an idiot.
Last year, I had to take my first mandatory withdrawal form my 401K.  it amounted to 1/30 of the total in my account.
Guess what dipshit?
As of today, my account balance is HIGHER than prior to my withdrawal.


----------



## harmonica

the moon is exactly where is was a year ago 

and??!!!


----------



## The Purge

Face facts...the Party of INFANTICIDE  and ILLEGAL INVADERS is HOPING to tank our economy in order to use it to garner votes for an ECONOMIC POLICY THEY DO NOT HAVE....anyone with a 3 digit IQ can see that....Proving, once again, just how low on the IQ scale ABNORMALS truly are!!!

Oh, ABNORMALS...anyone of you socialists want to tell us what your economic policy is and prove me wrong???


----------



## Moonglow

Farmers failing, housing market slowing, bear markets on the horizon. It’s the economy stupid.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

And?


----------



## Blues Man

g5000 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...
Click to expand...

The Dow Jones Industrial Average is only calculated with only 30 companies

There are literally thousands of different companies who trade stock publicly and thousands more mutual funds and exchange traded funds

So what 30 companies are doing is pretty irrelevant


----------



## Thinker101

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> No one predicted it would drop through the floor.
> 
> But plenty of lickspittles, and Trump himself, predicted trade wars are easy to win!
Click to expand...


Yep, drop through the floor may have been a bit harsh...collapse was the terminology used.
Media Predicted Economic Collapse Under Trump — It Didn’t Happen


----------



## edward37

Blues Man said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is only calculated with only 30 companies
> 
> There are literally thousands of different companies who trade stock publicly and thousands more mutual funds and exchange traded funds
> 
> So what 30 companies are doing is pretty irrelevant
Click to expand...

How's the Russell  2000 ?


----------



## Moonglow

harmonica said:


> the moon is exactly where is was a year ago
> 
> and??!!!


No, it is not.


----------



## whitehall

Inflation is under control, prices have not gone up , unemployment is at a historic low and the DOW hovers around 26,000 but the crazy angry left continues to be willing tools of foreign agents bent on undermining the political system. No surprises here.


----------



## edward37

whitehall said:


> Inflation is under control, prices have not gone up , unemployment is at a historic low and the DOW hovers around 26,000 but the crazy angry left continues to be willing tools of foreign agents bent on undermining the political system. No surprises here.


Trumps 2nd year was a bust  Not the worst ,but not good  Wonder what his first year would look like if he didn't give trillions away to the 1%  while giving scraps to all others


----------



## Golfing Gator

edward37 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is only calculated with only 30 companies
> 
> There are literally thousands of different companies who trade stock publicly and thousands more mutual funds and exchange traded funds
> 
> So what 30 companies are doing is pretty irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Russell  2000 ?
Click to expand...


Down more than 200 points from a year ago, which is about 15%.   It has done far worse than the DJI.


----------



## Golfing Gator

harmonica said:


> the moon is exactly where is was a year ago
> 
> and??!!!



are you really this stupid?


----------



## Cellblock2429

g5000 said:


> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .


/——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
Click to expand...


And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
Click to expand...


I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!


----------



## edward37

Golfing Gator said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is only calculated with only 30 companies
> 
> There are literally thousands of different companies who trade stock publicly and thousands more mutual funds and exchange traded funds
> 
> So what 30 companies are doing is pretty irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Russell  2000 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down more than 200 points from a year ago, which is about 15%.   It has done far worse than the DJI.
Click to expand...

Yet trump isn't bragging anymore


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
Click to expand...

/—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"


----------



## harmonica

Golfing Gator said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the moon is exactly where is was a year ago
> 
> and??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you really this stupid?
Click to expand...

impressive reply --you-ALSO do not have an answer
all you have is STUPID replies


----------



## Golfing Gator

edward37 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is only calculated with only 30 companies
> 
> There are literally thousands of different companies who trade stock publicly and thousands more mutual funds and exchange traded funds
> 
> So what 30 companies are doing is pretty irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Russell  2000 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down more than 200 points from a year ago, which is about 15%.   It has done far worse than the DJI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet trump isn't bragging anymore
Click to expand...


weird!


----------



## Golfing Gator

harmonica said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the moon is exactly where is was a year ago
> 
> and??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> impressive reply --you-ALSO do not have an answer
> all you have is STUPID replies
Click to expand...


The moon is never in the same spot, it is always moving slightly further away from the earth.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
Click to expand...


Is the stock market successful right now?

The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.

The S&P is essentially unchanged.

The DJI is essentially unchanged.

The NASDAQ is down over the past year.

Does that seem successful to you?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
Click to expand...

/——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
Click to expand...


Your link is ironic, the markets are basically unchanged from the day that article was published...which also is because of Trump.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
Click to expand...


It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?

A simple yes or no will do.


----------



## boedicca

g5000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow tds
> 
> 
> 
> Live by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit, die by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit.
Click to expand...



The stock prices of 30 Globalist Corporate Cronyist Companies are not the economy, bub.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
Click to expand...

/—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow


----------



## harmonica

Golfing Gator said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the moon is exactly where is was a year ago
> 
> and??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> impressive reply --you-ALSO do not have an answer
> all you have is STUPID replies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The moon is never in the same spot, it is always moving slightly further away from the earth.
Click to expand...

The DOW is never in the same spot, it is always moving 
hahahahahahahahahahahah
you fked up --again


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow
Click to expand...



What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in? 

If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?

Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?


----------



## Golfing Gator

harmonica said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the moon is exactly where is was a year ago
> 
> and??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> impressive reply --you-ALSO do not have an answer
> all you have is STUPID replies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The moon is never in the same spot, it is always moving slightly further away from the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOW is never in the same spot, it is always moving
> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> you fked up --again
Click to expand...


So, you really are this stupid..

Thanks for the verification.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in?
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
Click to expand...

/——/ Well explain how this Dow ETF returned 13.48% last year? 
*SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.


This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.



Price: $264.97
Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
Net Assets: $22.36 billion
Yield 2.05%
YTD Return 13.48%
Expense Ratio: 0.17%


----------



## boedicca

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in?
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
Click to expand...



401Ks usually have multiple options of stock, bond and money market funds with varying degrees of risk.  One gets to choose.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in?
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Well explain how this Dow ETF returned 13.48% last year?
> *SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
> The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.
> 
> 
> This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $264.97
> Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
> Net Assets: $22.36 billion
> Yield 2.05%
> YTD Return 13.48%
> Expense Ratio: 0.17%
Click to expand...



If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?

Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the stock market successful right now?
> 
> The Russell 2000 is down 15% over the past year.
> 
> The S&P is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The DJI is essentially unchanged.
> 
> The NASDAQ is down over the past year.
> 
> Does that seem successful to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in?
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
Click to expand...

/——-/ “*What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in? ”*
If you actually had a 401k you wouldn’t ask such a stupid question. There are unlimited possibilities with all the options depending on who is managing it. It’s like asking what does everyone have in their refrigerator.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in?
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Well explain how this Dow ETF returned 13.48% last year?
> *SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
> The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.
> 
> 
> This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $264.97
> Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
> Net Assets: $22.36 billion
> Yield 2.05%
> YTD Return 13.48%
> Expense Ratio: 0.17%
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
Click to expand...

/—-/ Why the hell are you asking me? He’s on Twitter, you ask him.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the moon is exactly where is was a year ago
> 
> and??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> impressive reply --you-ALSO do not have an answer
> all you have is STUPID replies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The moon is never in the same spot, it is always moving slightly further away from the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOW is never in the same spot, it is always moving
> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> you fked up --again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you really are this stupid..
> 
> Thanks for the verification.
Click to expand...

/—-/ He is exactly right. The markets are moving 24/7/365 worldwide.


----------



## Cellblock2429

boedicca said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow tds
> 
> 
> 
> Live by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit, die by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stock prices of 30 Globalist Corporate Cronyist Companies are not the economy, bub.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Gator is either unable to understand investing beyond buy and hold or is just playing stupid so he can be contrarian. It’s his case of TDS in my opinion.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I drink your tears of anguish like a fine wine.
Click to expand...


Funny how you weren't doing that here ----



Weatherman2020 said:


> Shapiro nails it.



That musta been before the $130,000 check came in, amirite?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I drink your tears of anguish like a fine wine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you weren't doing that here ----
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shapiro nails it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That musta been before the $130,000 check came in, amirite?
Click to expand...

I sip your tears of anguish like a 1998 bottle of Opus One.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I drink your tears of anguish like a fine wine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you weren't doing that here ----
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shapiro nails it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That musta been before the $130,000 check came in, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sip your tears of anguish like a 1998 bottle of Opus One.
Click to expand...

/——-/ I use their tears to remove rust from my stillson wrench. Works better than WD-40


----------



## Blues Man

edward37 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will PROBABLY be ok G5000 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your 401k account.
> 
> Trump and his lickspittles were happy to take credit for the Dow before.  Strangely, neither he nor his lickspittles want to take credit now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is only calculated with only 30 companies
> 
> There are literally thousands of different companies who trade stock publicly and thousands more mutual funds and exchange traded funds
> 
> So what 30 companies are doing is pretty irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the Russell  2000 ?
Click to expand...

You tell me

I have no idea because I don't care.


----------



## Blues Man

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
Click to expand...

Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months


----------



## Cellblock2429

g5000 said:


> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .


/——/ My Garage is exactly where it was last year- in fact for the last 60 years. Should I buy, sell or hold? I value your opinion.


----------



## MaryAnne11

SSGT Bags said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> June 4, 2018: 24,813.69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 31, 2019: 24,815.04
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, sir are an idiot.
> Last year, I had to take my first mandatory withdrawal form my 401K.  it amounted to 1/30 of the total in my account.
> Guess what dipshit?
> As of today, my account balance is HIGHER than prior to my withdrawal.
Click to expand...


What will the next one show?


----------



## MaryAnne11

whitehall said:


> Inflation is under control, prices have not gone up , unemployment is at a historic low and the DOW hovers around 26,000 but the crazy angry left continues to be willing tools of foreign agents bent on undermining the political system. No surprises here.


Give it a couple of months, then get back to me. Mine paid 9% on one,8% on the other, but that was last year.


----------



## edward37

Blues Man said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
Click to expand...

Nice .. You should be on CNBC   to tell us how you did it  Meanwhile in the real world they're figuring in up to 3 rate cuts by the fed  Now why would they do that?? No recession worries ??


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Blues Man

edward37 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice .. You should be on CNBC   to tell us how you did it  Meanwhile in the real world they're figuring in up to 3 rate cuts by the fed  Now why would they do that?? No recession worries ??
Click to expand...


Rate cuts by the feds have some but little impact on a balanced portfolio

If you are in it for long term investing the minor ups and downs you people obsess about all even out.

Time in the market always beats timing the market


----------



## Blues Man

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ how do you factor in dividends, splits and options in your economic review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not an economic review, it is a review of the stock market.  Do you find negative growth to no growth over a 12 month period to be successful for the stock market?
> 
> A simple yes or no will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I’ve tried to explain this to you before in simple terms you can understand. I’ll try again. The market averages you gleefully cite are meaningless unless you only invest in the exchange ETFs. But if you invested in individual stocks then you can would have gotten decent returns in spite of the Dow averages. I know it’s confusing. Take your time and study this chart. Biggest Stock Gainers Today (TOP 50 LIST) - Dogs of the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do 401ks and other retirement type accounts invest in?
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Well explain how this Dow ETF returned 13.48% last year?
> *SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
> The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.
> 
> 
> This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $264.97
> Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
> Net Assets: $22.36 billion
> Yield 2.05%
> YTD Return 13.48%
> Expense Ratio: 0.17%
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the market averages are meaningless, why did your god in the white house brag about them for year?
> 
> Where are all your post pointing out how stupid Trump was to brag about the market averages?
Click to expand...


People obsess about those averages just like you do.

In the long term they don't matter so much


----------



## Cellblock2429

edward37 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice .. You should be on CNBC   to tell us how you did it  Meanwhile in the real world they're figuring in up to 3 rate cuts by the fed  Now why would they do that?? No recession worries ??
Click to expand...

/——/ I posted it you imbecile. What is so confusing for you? If you can’t understand this simple report keep your money in bank cd’s paying 3% a year.

*iShares Dow Jones U.S. ET*

NAV Total Return as of May 31, 2019YTD:  10.89% YTD (year to date) is a period, starting from the beginning of the current calendar year, and continuing up to the present day.


----------



## edward37

Blues Man said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice .. You should be on CNBC   to tell us how you did it  Meanwhile in the real world they're figuring in up to 3 rate cuts by the fed  Now why would they do that?? No recession worries ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rate cuts by the feds have some but little impact on a balanced portfolio
> 
> If you are in it for long term investing the minor ups and downs you people obsess about all even out.
> 
> Time in the market always beats timing the market
Click to expand...

I fully agree   But I owned AAPL at 232 FB at about 220  and a few others bought years ago  I just don't like seeing them fall as much as they have because of a mad man in our WH


----------



## Pogo

Blues Man said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
Click to expand...


And what was it before May?

Oops.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...

/---/ To bad it's illegal to adjust your portfolio throughout the year. Once you buy you're required by law to hold forever. Sad.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ To bad it's illegal to adjust your portfolio throughout the year. Once you buy you're required by law to hold forever. Sad.
Click to expand...


Whatever you're sniffing for hallucinogenic effect belongs back on the M-A-B paint shelf.

Put the brush down.  Nice and slow.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ To bad it's illegal to adjust your portfolio throughout the year. Once you buy you're required by law to hold forever. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you're sniffing for hallucinogenic effect belongs back on the M-A-B paint shelf.
> 
> Put the brush down.  Nice and slow.
Click to expand...

/——/ Just illustrating your lack of market savvy. That’s all.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ To bad it's illegal to adjust your portfolio throughout the year. Once you buy you're required by law to hold forever. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you're sniffing for hallucinogenic effect belongs back on the M-A-B paint shelf.
> 
> Put the brush down.  Nice and slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Just illustrating your lack of market savvy. That’s all.
Click to expand...


/——/ No, you're making shit up.  I adjust my portfolio whenever the fuck I want to.  My FA and I meet regularly to discuss exactly that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ To bad it's illegal to adjust your portfolio throughout the year. Once you buy you're required by law to hold forever. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you're sniffing for hallucinogenic effect belongs back on the M-A-B paint shelf.
> 
> Put the brush down.  Nice and slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Just illustrating your lack of market savvy. That’s all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /——/ No, you're making shit up.  I adjust my portfolio whenever the fuck I want to.  My FA and I meet regularly to discuss exactly that.
Click to expand...

/----/ So why would you ask "And what was it before May?" if you understand investing?


----------



## McRocket

The NASDAQ entered correction territory today.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

g5000 said:


> June 4, 2018: 24,813.69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 31, 2019: 24,815.04
> 
> ]



Have there been any rate increases since June 4, 2018?


----------



## McRocket

*Since Trump took office, the DOW has grown an average of 10.4% per year.
During Obama's 8 years, it grew an average of 18.5% per year.*

https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Dow-when-President-Obama-left-office


Winning?


----------



## edward37

McRocket said:


> The NASDAQ entered correction territory today.


Only off 120  Gov't ganging up on FANGS    Now the ah wants a boycott against ATT  because he hates CNN


----------



## McRocket

edward37 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NASDAQ entered correction territory today.
> 
> 
> 
> Only off 120  Gov't ganging up on FANGS    Now the ah wants a boycott against ATT  because he hates CNN
Click to expand...


Yeah, I read that earlier to day...that just MAKES ME SICK.

The human maggot would try and destroy a huge corporation just to get one of it's companies to stop saying not nice things about him.

Absolutely disgusting and VERY Nazi-like.


----------



## 22lcidw

McRocket said:


> *Since Trump took office, the DOW has grown an average of 10.4% per year.
> During Obama's 8 years, it grew an average of 18.5% per year.*
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Dow-when-President-Obama-left-office
> 
> 
> Winning?


Where did the stock market start from when Obama took office? All that printing money has to go somewhere.


----------



## edward37

On another note   OT   read about the thief McConnell and his wife Sec of Transportation?? Nice article about the scum in todays NYTimes?


----------



## edward37

22lcidw said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Trump took office, the DOW has grown an average of 10.4% per year.
> During Obama's 8 years, it grew an average of 18.5% per year.*
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Dow-when-President-Obama-left-office
> 
> 
> Winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the stock market start from when Obama took office? All that printing money has to go somewhere.
Click to expand...

You want to count the couple trillion Trump donated to the 1%


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow tds
> 
> 
> 
> Live by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit, die by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit.
Click to expand...

Queer hates trump so much it's all he can talk about.


----------



## edward37

WillHaftawaite said:


> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?


Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?


----------



## edward37

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow tds
> 
> 
> 
> Live by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit, die by the self-aggrandizing fuckwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Queer hates trump so much it's all he can talk about.
Click to expand...

I'm not gay although there's nothing wrong about it


----------



## edward37

Republicans remind me of Nero ,fiddling while Rome burned  Only this time it's America


----------



## McRocket

22lcidw said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Trump took office, the DOW has grown an average of 10.4% per year.
> During Obama's 8 years, it grew an average of 18.5% per year.*
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Dow-when-President-Obama-left-office
> 
> 
> Winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the stock market start from when Obama took office? All that printing money has to go somewhere.
Click to expand...


It's in the link.


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?
Click to expand...

JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?


----------



## Hugo Furst

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?
Click to expand...


it is funny.


DOW up about 5,000 since he took office, been up and down for the last year, and now even.

his economy is in far better shape than you.


----------



## edward37

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is funny.
> 
> 
> DOW up about 5,000 since he took office, been up and down for the last year, and now even.
> 
> his economy is in far better shape than you.
Click to expand...

I know posting stuff like this won't be believed  but I'm not lying 
+$661,817.33 (12.76%)
YTD Change,,,,,,,,,,,,and thats down about 750k this year  So what trump gives  he takes away


----------



## McRocket

WillHaftawaite said:


> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?



And exactly which, well-respected, experts who actually work on Wall Street/the banking sector said that the equity markets would 'drop through the floor' once Trump took office??


----------



## Hugo Furst

McRocket said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And exactly which, well-respected, Wall Street experts said that the equity markets would 'drop through the floor' once Trump took office??
Click to expand...



trump and stock market crash - Bing


----------



## McRocket

WillHaftawaite said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And exactly which, well-respected, Wall Street experts said that the equity markets would 'drop through the floor' once Trump took office??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump and stock market crash - Bing
Click to expand...


I saw not one quote from a well-respected, Wall Street expert who said that the equity markets would 'drop through the floor' once Trump took office.

You can provide no such quote so I assume none exists.

So noted.


Your point makes no sense anyway. Why would Wall Street mind less red tape and lower corporate taxes (which is what he promised)? Plus, the VERY, well respected Garn Cohn was his chief economic advisor. Other then his ridiculous tariffs - which most on Wall Street thought he would not do - Wall Street would have little reason not to welcome Trump.

I think you made that statement up and/or got it from someone on here and are attributing it to Wall Street experts.


We are done here. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Synthaholic

WillHaftawaite said:


> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?


That’s coming up.


----------



## Synthaholic

g5000 said:


> Q: What has Trump achieved that no one else could have achieved?


Destroying America’s reputation in the world in record time?


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> /---/ To bad it's illegal to adjust your portfolio throughout the year. Once you buy you're required by law to hold forever. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you're sniffing for hallucinogenic effect belongs back on the M-A-B paint shelf.
> 
> Put the brush down.  Nice and slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Just illustrating your lack of market savvy. That’s all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /——/ No, you're making shit up.  I adjust my portfolio whenever the fuck I want to.  My FA and I meet regularly to discuss exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ So why would you ask "And what was it before May?" if you understand investing?
Click to expand...


This is where you have to actually READ THE POST QUOTED.

Good gods do I have to sit here and teach reading now?


----------



## Pogo

edward37 said:


> Republicans remind me of Nero ,fiddling while Rome burned  Only this time it's America



Intriguing parallel --- Nero actually played a lyre, while Rump actually is a liar.


----------



## Hugo Furst

McRocket said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And exactly which, well-respected, Wall Street experts said that the equity markets would 'drop through the floor' once Trump took office??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> trump and stock market crash - Bing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw not one quote from a well-respected, Wall Street expert who said that the equity markets would 'drop through the floor' once Trump took office.
> 
> You can provide no such quote so I assume none exists.
> 
> So noted.
> 
> 
> Your point makes no sense anyway. Why would Wall Street mind less red tape and lower corporate taxes (which is what he promised)? Plus, the VERY, well respected Garn Cohn was his chief economic advisor. Other then his ridiculous tariffs - which most on Wall Street thought he would not do - Wall Street would have little reason not to welcome Trump.
> 
> I think you made that statement up and/or got it from someone on here and are attributing it to Wall Street experts.
> 
> 
> We are done here.
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...



mcrocket, YOU'RE the one discussing Wall Street experts,

I'm talking about people on this board, and people in the news.

apparently, you haven't read much of this thread, and are trying for a 'gotcha'.

as usual, you failed.


----------



## Blues Man

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...


What about the last 5 months don't you understand?


----------



## Pogo

Blues Man said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
Click to expand...


Are you actually confused by the names of the months?

The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.


----------



## Blues Man

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
Click to expand...


You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?


----------



## Pogo

Blues Man said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Russell 2000 is an average of 2000 companies and it is down 15%.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
Click to expand...


I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?


----------



## Blues Man

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
Click to expand...




I said the average of the past 5 months was 9%

That includes the entire time before the month of May

Only idiots  track long term investments in one month increments.

I'm in the positive every quarter because unlike some of you people I know that a balanced portfolio includes more stock that the 30 that makes up the Dow


----------



## Pogo

Blues Man said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the average of the past 5 months was 9%
> 
> That includes the entire time before the month of May
> 
> Only idiots  track long term investments in one month increments.
> 
> I'm in the positive every quarter because unlike some of you people I know that a balanced portfolio includes more stock that the 30 that makes up the Dow
Click to expand...


So you're embarrassed about the month of May huh.

Yeah not surprising.

What makes you think you get to decree time periods and nobody else does?

Do you see me sitting here playing Stupid pretending not to know what "five months" means?


----------



## Blues Man

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the average of the past 5 months was 9%
> 
> That includes the entire time before the month of May
> 
> Only idiots  track long term investments in one month increments.
> 
> I'm in the positive every quarter because unlike some of you people I know that a balanced portfolio includes more stock that the 30 that makes up the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're embarrassed about the month of May huh.
> 
> Yeah not surprising.
Click to expand...


Not at all because it doesn't matter in the LONG RUN


----------



## Pogo

Blues Man said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the average of the past 5 months was 9%
> 
> That includes the entire time before the month of May
> 
> Only idiots  track long term investments in one month increments.
> 
> I'm in the positive every quarter because unlike some of you people I know that a balanced portfolio includes more stock that the 30 that makes up the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're embarrassed about the month of May huh.
> 
> Yeah not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all because it doesn't matter in the LONG RUN
Click to expand...


So you can't face the question.


----------



## Blues Man

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the average of the past 5 months was 9%
> 
> That includes the entire time before the month of May
> 
> Only idiots  track long term investments in one month increments.
> 
> I'm in the positive every quarter because unlike some of you people I know that a balanced portfolio includes more stock that the 30 that makes up the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're embarrassed about the month of May huh.
> 
> Yeah not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all because it doesn't matter in the LONG RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't face the question.
Click to expand...


I don't feel like going back to figure it out

Because it's a waste of time since one month's performance doean't matter over a 30 or 40 year time frame.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny my portfolio has averaged 9% return over the last 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
Click to expand...

/——/ We know what May is. She’s the former PM


----------



## Pogo

Blues Man said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the average of the past 5 months was 9%
> 
> That includes the entire time before the month of May
> 
> Only idiots  track long term investments in one month increments.
> 
> I'm in the positive every quarter because unlike some of you people I know that a balanced portfolio includes more stock that the 30 that makes up the Dow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're embarrassed about the month of May huh.
> 
> Yeah not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all because it doesn't matter in the LONG RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't face the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't feel like going back to figure it out
> 
> Because it's a waste of time since one month's performance doean't matter over a 30 or 40 year time frame.
Click to expand...


You CAN'T, because you don't even have investments.  If you did you'd have a monthly statement.

I can call up any month I want, in seconds.  You're a fraud.


----------



## Picaro

McRocket said:


> *Since Trump took office, the DOW has grown an average of 10.4% per year.
> During Obama's 8 years, it grew an average of 18.5% per year.*
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Dow-when-President-Obama-left-office
> 
> 
> Winning?



lol here we have a fine example of how stupid those who are mathematically ignorant are. The DOw grew because of a 1.5 trillion Federal bailout, for one, and anybody who is familar with compounding interest can easily laugh at the rest of the idiotic 'point'. Clue for the challenged:

Which is greater, 18.5% of  $100 dollars, or 10.4% of $500?


----------



## Blues Man

Pogo said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said the average of the past 5 months was 9%
> 
> That includes the entire time before the month of May
> 
> Only idiots  track long term investments in one month increments.
> 
> I'm in the positive every quarter because unlike some of you people I know that a balanced portfolio includes more stock that the 30 that makes up the Dow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're embarrassed about the month of May huh.
> 
> Yeah not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all because it doesn't matter in the LONG RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't face the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't feel like going back to figure it out
> 
> Because it's a waste of time since one month's performance doean't matter over a 30 or 40 year time frame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You CAN'T, because you don't even have investments.  If you did you'd have a monthly statement.
> 
> I can call up any month I want, in seconds.  You're a fraud.
Click to expand...


I get them on line and I haven't downloaded any since the end of Q1.  I got the 9% figure from my account overview not my statements

Snail mail is for losers


----------



## edward37

Picaro said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Trump took office, the DOW has grown an average of 10.4% per year.
> During Obama's 8 years, it grew an average of 18.5% per year.*
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Dow-when-President-Obama-left-office
> 
> 
> Winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol here we have a fine example of how stupid those who are mathematically ignorant are. The DOw grew because of a 1.5 trillion Federal bailout, for one, and anybody who is familar with compounding interest can easily laugh at the rest of the idiotic 'point'. Clue for the challenged:
> 
> Which is greater, 18.5% of  $100 dollars, or 10.4% of $500?
Click to expand...

And Trump giving tax breaks of a trillion or so had what affect on the DOW?


----------



## Synthaholic

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what was it before May?
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We know what May is. She’s the former PM
> View attachment 263828
Click to expand...

False. She is the current PM.

Are rightwingers wrong about everything?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We know what May is. She’s the former PM
> View attachment 263828
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. She is the current PM.
> 
> Are rightwingers wrong about everything?
Click to expand...

/———/ on her way out end of June. Oh you got me now.


----------



## McRocket

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We know what May is. She’s the former PM
> View attachment 263828
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. She is the current PM.
> 
> Are rightwingers wrong about everything?
Click to expand...


Rightwingers get things right once in a while, IMO.

It's Trumpbots whom are almost ALWAYS wrong....about everything.


----------



## Pogo

Synthaholic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the last 5 months don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually confused by the names of the months?
> 
> The simpler you put a question around here, the stupider the replies get.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the time frame of the last 5 months includes the months before May don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually have to sit here and teach you what the three-letter word "May" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We know what May is. She’s the former PM
> View attachment 263828
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. She is the current PM.
> 
> Are rightwingers wrong about everything?
Click to expand...


That poster has already demonstrated that the concept of "time" confuserates him.

Plus, he's wanking off to his Orange god because Orange can't spell her name* and that must be her fault.


* >> The mistake was later corrected, it was reported. Teresa May is the name of a former glamour model and porn actress who starred in films including Whitehouse: The Sex Video and Leather Lust. <<  --- just sayin'....​


----------



## Picaro

edward37 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Since Trump took office, the DOW has grown an average of 10.4% per year.
> During Obama's 8 years, it grew an average of 18.5% per year.*
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-Dow-when-President-Obama-left-office
> 
> 
> Winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol here we have a fine example of how stupid those who are mathematically ignorant are. The DOw grew because of a 1.5 trillion Federal bailout, for one, and anybody who is familar with compounding interest can easily laugh at the rest of the idiotic 'point'. Clue for the challenged:
> 
> Which is greater, 18.5% of  $100 dollars, or 10.4% of $500?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump giving tax breaks of a trillion or so had what affect on the DOW?
Click to expand...


Why not just show us you know what exactly you're babbling about here instead of just parroting some rubbish you read somewhere, and then try and pretend to know what that has to do with what I said.


----------



## Zorro!

g5000 said:


> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!.


GREAT AGAIN: Dow celebrates best June in 81 years, S&P best in 64 years.

26,599.96


----------



## g5000

Zorro! said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!.
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT AGAIN: Dow celebrates best June in 81 years, S&P best in 64 years.
> 
> 26,599.96
Click to expand...

Imagine where it would be if we hadn't had a lost year thanks to Trump's trade war!


----------



## Cellblock2429

g5000 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!.
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT AGAIN: Dow celebrates best June in 81 years, S&P best in 64 years.
> 
> 26,599.96
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine where it would be if we hadn't had a lost year thanks to Trump's trade war!
Click to expand...

/——-/ No lost year year unless you’re an idiot investor.


----------



## Zorro!

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!.
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT AGAIN: Dow celebrates best June in 81 years, S&P best in 64 years.
> 
> 26,599.96
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine where it would be if we hadn't had a lost year thanks to Trump's trade war!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ No lost year year unless you’re an idiot investor.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what they were referring to either.  The DOW and S&P both are showing much better one year gains than the Sanders Soviet Socialist (SSS) wing predicted.  But then the SSS has never been characterized by honesty.

Their overall economic model is essentially the Democrats’ health-care model writ large: Destroy and discredit what’s there, and then . . . improvise.

Senator Sanders finds Constitution wanting. What good is the Bill of Rights, he asks, when one must struggle so hard for mere material existence? 

“Are you truly free if you are forced to work 60 or 80 hours a week?”​
And yet the median American work week is less than 35 hours a week, significantly lower than it was in 1980. What in fact distinguishes low-income households is not on average that they have too many hours of work to do but that they have too few: Only 40 percent of the working-age poor (those below the federal poverty line) in 2014 worked _at all_. Among those who do work, many are involuntarily relegated to part-time or seasonal work. High-income households average more work hours, not fewer, than low-income households. The problem the poor face is not long hours at the salt mine but unemployment.

But what are a few more lies when there’s a utopia to be built?
 
Senator Sanders and Senator Elizabeth Warren may roll out 55 five-point policy proposals per hour, offering them with varying degrees of seriousness, but theirs is fundamentally a negative platform. What they hate and wish to liquidate is the system of markets, trade, law, regulation, and taxes for reasons that are as much tribal (they resent the social status conferred by wealth as least as much as the political power attending it), moral, and aesthetic as they are economic. Their policy proposals are almost always the same: 

“Pillage the rich and create a lot of new public-sector jobs for me and my friends.”​
Perhaps Senator Sanders should spend more time in contemplation and historical studies at his waterfront dacha.

The Democrats Are the Socialist Party Again | National Review


----------



## Mac1958

Making direct connections between the stock market and...

Aw, fuck it.

Partisans, good gawd.
.


----------



## Zorro!

Mac1958 said:


> Making direct connections between the stock market and...
> 
> Aw, fuck it.
> 
> Partisans, good gawd.
> .


We didn't start it:

GREAT AGAIN: Paul Krugman on Election Night: “If the question is when markets will recover, a first-pass answer is never.”

CNBC today: Dow and Nasdaq close at record highs.


----------



## westwall

Crepitus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dow has been essentially flat for about 18 months.
Click to expand...






Yup, but middle class wages have gone up.  Who knew!


----------



## Crepitus

westwall said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dow has been essentially flat for about 18 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, but middle class wages have gone up.  Who knew!
Click to expand...

Barely.


----------



## keepitreal




----------



## caddo kid

The Purge said:


> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!



During Obama's tenure the DJIA increased 148%, or an annual average of 18.5%.

The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.

There is NO WAY IN HELL the DJIA will ever realize anything close to the percentage of increase during Obama's tenure while Trump is fucking up the economy & the markets but keep those delusions of yours coming.


----------



## caddo kid

Thinker101 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> No one predicted it would drop through the floor.
> 
> But plenty of lickspittles, and Trump himself, predicted trade wars are easy to win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, drop through the floor may have been a bit harsh...collapse was the terminology used.
> Media Predicted Economic Collapse Under Trump — It Didn’t Happen
Click to expand...



Trump is still POTUS, last I checked. 
Trump has plenty of time to fuck the markets & the economy all to Hell.
Just be patient.


----------



## caddo kid

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
Click to expand...



Trump always takes credit for successes but when the markets tank will Trump also take any blame for that?

No. He won't. He will blame it on the Clintons & Obama.


----------



## caddo kid

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is funny.
> 
> 
> DOW up about 5,000 since he took office, been up and down for the last year, and now even.
> 
> his economy is in far better shape than you.
Click to expand...


Percentage wise the markets during Trump's tenure are lack luster, at best.

The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.

Keep lying to yourself.


----------



## Cellblock2429

caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018: Donald J. Trump on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tariff war easy to win!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ So? It’s an average of 30 companies, you dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed your post calling the POTUS a dolt for bragging about the DJI numbers...who odd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/  I don’t deny Trump may have said the Dow at some point but he generally says “stock market” Trump: "the reason our stock market is so successful is because of me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump always takes credit for successes but when the markets tank will Trump also take any blame for that?
> 
> No. He won't. He will blame it on the Clintons & Obama.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Name one time during the big sell offs where Trump blamed Clintoon or Obozo. Just one.


----------



## Cellblock2429

caddo kid said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is funny.
> 
> 
> DOW up about 5,000 since he took office, been up and down for the last year, and now even.
> 
> his economy is in far better shape than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentage wise the markets during Trump's tenure are lack luster, at best.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Here we go again. A know nothing libtard preaching about the stock market. So explain how this Dow ETF has returned 13.8%
*SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.

This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.

Price: $264.97

Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
Net Assets: $22.36 billion
YTD Return: 13.48%
Expense Ratio: 0.17%


----------



## The Purge

caddo kid said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During Obama's tenure the DJIA increased 148%, or an annual average of 18.5%.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> There is NO WAY IN HELL the DJIA will ever realize anything close to the percentage of increase during Obama's tenure while Trump is fucking up the economy & the markets but keep those delusions of yours coming.
Click to expand...

Well after the DemonRAT caused housing bubble burst and the aftermath of a DemonRAT caused stock sell off to an almost historic low, doubling tthe Dow in 8 years of a DemonRAT caused extremely slow recovery percentage of increase is a useless statistic.....but you are such a Socialist wanting to change America into Venezuela that most thinking people laugh at your shit!...ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Thinker101

caddo kid said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> No one predicted it would drop through the floor.
> 
> But plenty of lickspittles, and Trump himself, predicted trade wars are easy to win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, drop through the floor may have been a bit harsh...collapse was the terminology used.
> Media Predicted Economic Collapse Under Trump — It Didn’t Happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still POTUS, last I checked.
> Trump has plenty of time to fuck the markets & the economy all to Hell.
> Just be patient.
Click to expand...


Sure, so feel free to piss and moan about what *may *happen.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Trump was fool for taking credit for the stock market, because he will now be blamed for the impending decline. The Federal Reserve is the entity most responsible for the inflated valuations in the market now, and thus also responsible for the fall.

 I’ve said it before- shiny metal

Gold  up 18% YTD AND RISING
S&P up 15% YTD AND FALLING
GDX up 39% YTD AND RISING


----------



## Cellblock2429

BuckToothMoron said:


> Trump was fool for taking credit for the stock market, because he will now be blamed for the impending decline. The Federal Reserve is the entity most responsible for the inflated valuations in the market now, and thus also responsible for the fall.
> 
> I’ve said it before- shiny metal
> 
> Gold  up 18% YTD AND RISING
> S&P up 15% YTD AND FALLING
> GDX up 39% YTD AND RISING


/----/ "* impending decline. "*
Here we go again with "impending doom and gloom."


----------



## caddo kid

Cellblock2429 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is funny.
> 
> 
> DOW up about 5,000 since he took office, been up and down for the last year, and now even.
> 
> his economy is in far better shape than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentage wise the markets during Trump's tenure are lack luster, at best.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Here we go again. A know nothing libtard preaching about the stock market. So explain how this Dow ETF has returned 13.8%
> *SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
> The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.
> 
> This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.
> 
> Price: $264.97
> 
> Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
> Net Assets: $22.36 billion
> YTD Return: 13.48%
> Expense Ratio: 0.17%
Click to expand...



I stated the DJIA & besides that; all of the crap you rattled off still has NOT  obtained the level of increases that the DJIA experienced during Obama's tenure.

You attempt to one up me is noted & so is the lameness of your attempt.


----------



## caddo kid

The Purge said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During Obama's tenure the DJIA increased 148%, or an annual average of 18.5%.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> There is NO WAY IN HELL the DJIA will ever realize anything close to the percentage of increase during Obama's tenure while Trump is fucking up the economy & the markets but keep those delusions of yours coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well after the DemonRAT caused housing bubble burst and the aftermath of a DemonRAT caused stock sell off to an almost historic low, doubling tthe Dow in 8 years of a DemonRAT caused extremely slow recovery percentage of increase is a useless statistic.....but you are such a Socialist wanting to change America into Venezuela that most thinking people laugh at your shit!...ROTFLMFAO
Click to expand...


I stated facts concerning the performance of the  DJIA during Obama's tenure.

You reply with (your) fantasies about the causes of the G. W. Bush depression, "Socialist," and "Venezuela."

Try staying on topic next time; retard.


----------



## The Purge

caddo kid said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During Obama's tenure the DJIA increased 148%, or an annual average of 18.5%.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> There is NO WAY IN HELL the DJIA will ever realize anything close to the percentage of increase during Obama's tenure while Trump is fucking up the economy & the markets but keep those delusions of yours coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well after the DemonRAT caused housing bubble burst and the aftermath of a DemonRAT caused stock sell off to an almost historic low, doubling tthe Dow in 8 years of a DemonRAT caused extremely slow recovery percentage of increase is a useless statistic.....but you are such a Socialist wanting to change America into Venezuela that most thinking people laugh at your shit!...ROTFLMFAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated facts concerning the performance of the  DJIA during Obama's tenure.
> 
> You reply with (your) fantasies about the causes of the G. W. Bush depression, "Socialist," and "Venezuela."
> 
> Try staying on topic next time; retard.
Click to expand...

I did asswipe causes and effect go hand in hand you dumb fuck!


----------



## caddo kid

Thinker101 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> No one predicted it would drop through the floor.
> 
> But plenty of lickspittles, and Trump himself, predicted trade wars are easy to win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, drop through the floor may have been a bit harsh...collapse was the terminology used.
> Media Predicted Economic Collapse Under Trump — It Didn’t Happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is still POTUS, last I checked.
> Trump has plenty of time to fuck the markets & the economy all to Hell.
> Just be patient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, so feel free to piss and moan about what *may *happen.
Click to expand...


Well, Trump is still POTUS, which means Trump has plenty of time to be responsible for crashing the economy.

Piss & moan? That is all Trump did during his campaign in 2015 & in 2016.
Piss & moan? That is all Trump has done since his inauguration.
Piss & moan? Trump has shown everyone how to do just that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, predictions of it dropping thru the floor were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> No one predicted it would drop through the floor.
> 
> But plenty of lickspittles, and Trump himself, predicted trade wars are easy to win!
Click to expand...


You’re a real winner. Man, what weak sauce you have. How are global markets in general doing?


----------



## Hugo Furst

*I have not responded to this thread since page #1, but I keep getting alerts.*

*The next time I get an alert because one of you assholes can't start fresh, I'm closing it.*


----------



## caddo kid

The Purge said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Surrender Monkey left the Dow was at 19732 points as of today Dow is up 5000 points in 2 years 5 months.....Trumps tariffs work watch the Dow at 30000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During Obama's tenure the DJIA increased 148%, or an annual average of 18.5%.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> There is NO WAY IN HELL the DJIA will ever realize anything close to the percentage of increase during Obama's tenure while Trump is fucking up the economy & the markets but keep those delusions of yours coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well after the DemonRAT caused housing bubble burst and the aftermath of a DemonRAT caused stock sell off to an almost historic low, doubling tthe Dow in 8 years of a DemonRAT caused extremely slow recovery percentage of increase is a useless statistic.....but you are such a Socialist wanting to change America into Venezuela that most thinking people laugh at your shit!...ROTFLMFAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated facts concerning the performance of the  DJIA during Obama's tenure.
> 
> You reply with (your) fantasies about the causes of the G. W. Bush depression, "Socialist," and "Venezuela."
> 
> Try staying on topic next time; retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did asswipe causes and effect go hand in hand you dumb fuck!
Click to expand...



Your deflections concerning Bush's depression, Socialist, and Venezuela have nothing to do in reality to my post concerning the DJIA performance during Obama's tenure, retard.


----------



## Cellblock2429

caddo kid said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't through fn up our economy  We need a fed rate cut   coming soon  Can you figure out why?
> 
> 
> 
> JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is funny.
> 
> 
> DOW up about 5,000 since he took office, been up and down for the last year, and now even.
> 
> his economy is in far better shape than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentage wise the markets during Trump's tenure are lack luster, at best.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Here we go again. A know nothing libtard preaching about the stock market. So explain how this Dow ETF has returned 13.8%
> *SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
> The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.
> 
> This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.
> 
> Price: $264.97
> 
> Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
> Net Assets: $22.36 billion
> YTD Return: 13.48%
> Expense Ratio: 0.17%
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I stated the DJIA & besides that; all of the crap you rattled off still has NOT  obtained the level of increases that the DJIA experienced during Obama's tenure.
> 
> You attempt to one up me is noted & so is the lameness of your attempt.
Click to expand...

/——-/ You claim the Dow is flat and I proved you wrong. Now go pound sand


----------



## caddo kid

Cellblock2429 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JEZZUS Will  you think that's funny??  You always have such wise answers  Why not now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is funny.
> 
> 
> DOW up about 5,000 since he took office, been up and down for the last year, and now even.
> 
> his economy is in far better shape than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentage wise the markets during Trump's tenure are lack luster, at best.
> 
> The DJIA has been flat for the past 18 months.
> 
> Keep lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Here we go again. A know nothing libtard preaching about the stock market. So explain how this Dow ETF has returned 13.8%
> *SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF (DIA) *
> The SPDR Dow Jones Industrial Average ETF is a reliable ETF for replicating the performance of the Dow. It was launched in 1998 and has a history of tracking the index accurately.
> 
> This ETF invests in all the stocks of the Dow and weights them similar to the underlying index. Expenses for the ETF are low at 0.17% allowing for minimal tracking error.
> 
> Price: $264.97
> 
> Avg. Volume: 3,442,711
> Net Assets: $22.36 billion
> YTD Return: 13.48%
> Expense Ratio: 0.17%
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I stated the DJIA & besides that; all of the crap you rattled off still has NOT  obtained the level of increases that the DJIA experienced during Obama's tenure.
> 
> You attempt to one up me is noted & so is the lameness of your attempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ You claim the Dow is flat and I proved you wrong. Now go pound sand
Click to expand...



DJIA on January 21, 2018 was @ 26,617.

DJIA is currently @ 25,939.

Go check the chart; any 1st grader can see the DJIA for the past ~18 months is flat.

I guess you're in kindergarten.


----------

